# Is anyone still wearing/buying Prada nylon?



## catsinthebag

Over the last couple of weeks, I've seen a couple of Prada nylon bags (wildlife sightings, so to speak) after seeing NONE for years, which made me wonder if they're making a comeback or if this was just random. One was an army-green colored backpack -- it caught my eye because the woman wearing it had tied an Hermes twilly on the top handle part and it just looked so cool I had to get a closer look. Was really surprised when the backpack turned out to be Prada! Then the next week, I saw a chic woman carrying a bag I actually own but haven't carried in years, a black nylon messenger. These bags were such a hit years ago that I thought they would be seen as hopelessly out of style now, but they were (are) also so light and functional, it's no wonder Prada never stopped producing them. 

So, how many of you still carry your old nylon bags, or invest in new ones? Are they making a style comeback or just too functional to ever let go?


----------



## Prada Psycho

I still have my three that I totally adore.  They are from 6-12 years ago and better made than the newer ones, but I reach for these bags more than any of my leather bags.


----------



## poopsie

Prada nylon is all I have been carrying for the past several years.


----------



## Mgotsis

I don't use my backpack anymore (circa 1999), but I bought the large vela messenger to use as my mom bag when my two oldest became toddlers and I needed to be hands free.  I bought it in 2013 for $800.  I recently saw Neiman Marcus was charging quite a bit more.  Perhaps they are getting popular if the prices have gone up?


----------



## catsinthebag

Prada Psycho said:


> I still have my three that I totally adore.  They are from 6-12 years ago and better made than the newer ones, but I reach for these bags more than any of my leather bags.



Interesting about the quality ... it seems that's a common complaint no matter who the designer is. My old messenger is probably over 20 years old at this point. I should dig it out!



poopsie said:


> Prada nylon is all I have been carrying for the past several years.



Good to know. Is it the weight or the style that keeps you coming back? I love Longchamp, but sometimes their styles are a bit limiting.



Mgotsis said:


> I don't use my backpack anymore (circa 1999), but I bought the large vela messenger to use as my mom bag when my two oldest became toddlers and I needed to be hands free.  I bought it in 2013 for $800.  I recently saw Neiman Marcus was charging quite a bit more.  Perhaps they are getting popular if the prices have gone up?



I just looked it up and the price is now $1,180! With a price hike like that, they must be selling, right? Do you still use your messenger bag?


----------



## Mgotsis

The messenger I paid $800 for in 2013 is now $1180 at saks and $1260 at Neiman Marcus.  I would say the quality is very good and comparable to the Prada nylon backpack I bought in 1999.  The leather is good and the lining is thick.  The best part about using it as my diaper bag is that it is VERY easy to clean.  I use the Prada messenger (so hubby doesn't feel weird if he has to carry it with the kids) or my longchamp as my diaper bags.  Kids are 4, 3, and 1.  I use the messenger bag several days a week!


----------



## catsinthebag

Mgotsis said:


> The messenger I paid $800 for in 2013 is now $1180 at saks and $1260 at Neiman Marcus.  I would say the quality is very good and comparable to the Prada nylon backpack I bought in 1999.  The leather is good and the lining is thick.  The best part about using it as my diaper bag is that it is VERY easy to clean.  I use the Prada messenger (so hubby doesn't feel weird if he has to carry it with the kids) or my longchamp as my diaper bags.  Kids are 4, 3, and 1.  I use the messenger bag several days a week!



Sounds like a great investment!


----------



## bagidiotic

I don't like and use them anymore
Dislike about them changing colors fading over time 
Nothing can be done


----------



## catsinthebag

bagidiotic said:


> I don't like and use them anymore
> Dislike about them changing colors fading over time
> Nothing can be done



Wow, I've never heard about Prada nylon fading, Mine is probably 20 years old and still as black as the day I bought it. Wonder if this is a recent problem?


----------



## bagidiotic

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, I've never heard about Prada nylon fading, Mine is probably 20 years old and still as black as the day I bought it. Wonder if this is a recent problem?


Black actually still kind of alright
However other colors such as blue pink brown etc faded 
No more prada period lol


----------



## Minty Tea

I occasionally wear my small messenger that's at least 5 yrs old and it's still a deep black despite being washed many times. I don't see many Prada nylons around where I live.  Most ladies are into saffiano leather, either from Prada, TB, Coach, KS or MK.  
Do the color ones fade after a while?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mine are black, khaki and red. No fading in my collection. Pretty remarkable since the khaki one got slammed by the surf at the beach during a storm 6 years ago.


----------



## catsinthebag

Minty Tea said:


> I occasionally wear my small messenger that's at least 5 yrs old and it's still a deep black despite being washed many times. I don't see many Prada nylons around where I live.  Most ladies are into saffiano leather, either from Prada, TB, Coach, KS or MK.
> Do the color ones fade after a while?



Did you hand wash or throw it in the machine? I'm thinking of cleaning mine somehow since it's been in its dust bag for so long, just afraid of hurting the leather bits.



Prada Psycho said:


> Mine are black, khaki and red. No fading in my collection. Pretty remarkable since the khaki one got slammed by the surf at the beach during a storm 6 years ago.



That's impressive! Did you wash the khaki one or just let it be? I'd be afraid the salt from the ocean water would do damage over time.


----------



## Minty Tea

I would soak the bag in mild detergent in the sink and uses a toothbrush to scrub any stubborn spots, like lipstick. Let it dry over night or if I'm in a hurry into the dryer on low heat. 
The leather can get a bit harder after being wet but just condition it and it should soften up.


----------



## Prada Psycho

catsinthebag said:


> That's impressive! Did you wash the khaki one or just let it be? I'd be afraid the salt from the ocean water would do damage over time.




I just let it air dry, then brushed off the salt.  
Postscript on this:  Even having been battered by the surf, everything inside my bag, including the lining itself were dry as a bone. 

That's my Princess Gracie in the picture. This was 2010 and her first trip to the beach. She wasn't at all sure what to make of the surf and the sand moving under her feet.  Six years and 8 beach trips later, she's an old pro.


----------



## Prada Psycho

This another shot from another beach trip and this is my black nylon Prada messenger, obviously. 

Princess Gracie and Wacky Jackie are checking out the surf. This was Jackie's first beach trip.


----------



## poopsie

catsinthebag said:


> Interesting about the quality ... it seems that's a common complaint no matter who the designer is. My old messenger is probably over 20 years old at this point. I should dig it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. Is it the weight or the style that keeps you coming back? I love Longchamp, but sometimes their styles are a bit limiting.
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked it up and the price is now $1,180! With a price hike like that, they must be selling, right? Do you still use your messenger bag?





I no longer do leather.  Some of my nylons have leather trim or strap, but I just can't carry an entire slab of dead animal any more. It is hard to find a designer that is vegan friendly. Stella just doesn't have anything I like.


----------



## Willowbarb

Prada Psycho said:


> This another shot from another beach trip and this is my black nylon Prada messenger, obviously.
> 
> Princess Gracie and Wacky Jackie are checking out the surf. This was Jackie's first beach trip.



They are beautiful! The bag is really lovely, obviously, but your dogs are beautiful. I love the way Jackie is trying to decide whether the surf is a threat to you, and if so what she should do about it  She is, after all, Wacky


----------



## catsinthebag

Prada Psycho said:


> This another shot from another beach trip and this is my black nylon Prada messenger, obviously.
> 
> Princess Gracie and Wacky Jackie are checking out the surf. This was Jackie's first beach trip.



Great to know the bags are so hardy, and waterproof! Like I said, my black messenger is pretty old, but I haven't used it in YEARS. One of those cases where re-sale just wasn't that good, and now I'm glad I kept it. 

Love your dogs -- mine is smaller and has what I call "small dog syndrome:" he'll do almost anything to avoid getting his paws wet!



poopsie said:


> I no longer do leather.  Some of my nylons have leather trim or strap, but I just can't carry an entire slab of dead animal any more. It is hard to find a designer that is vegan friendly. Stella just doesn't have anything I like.



I hear you. Just bought a vintage leather bag and really love the fact that no new animal had to die for my fashion whims! I've also been wearing a lot of Longchamp nylon -- maybe not as pretty as Prada but inexpensive and does the trick. Stella's designs don't work for me either.


----------



## Ryan

I actually just bought my first one - a small messenger in Baltico. I specifically wanted a 90s-looking Prada bag. I like the idea that it's so out of fashion that it's fashionable, you know?

Not sure how popular they are - the SA had to dig it out of a drawer because Prada 5th avenue didn't even put them on display.


----------



## catsinthebag

Ryan said:


> I actually just bought my first one - a small messenger in Baltico. I specifically wanted a 90s-looking Prada bag. I like the idea that it's so out of fashion that it's fashionable, you know?
> 
> Not sure how popular they are - the SA had to dig it out of a drawer because Prada 5th avenue didn't even put them on display.



Yes, I know what you mean! Seeing a couple of the nylon bags recently has made me wonder about the "so far out it's in," factor. Or maybe it's just a good-looking, super-lightweight, practical bag? 

There's a thread over on the Balenciaga forum asking if the Bal moto bags are out of style, and I think that also got me to wondering the same thing about Prada nylon. Plus the Burberry nylon backpack that was apparently such a hit at London Fashion Week is reminiscent of the Prada messenger bag trend of the 90s. Everything old is new again?


----------



## purplepoodles

I have several small messengers and would be lost without them. I use them for travel and anytime I want something low key. 

Also they wash perfectly. I wash my bags in the washing machine on hand wash in cold water. 

Wish they would come back I'd love some new colours.


----------



## missfiggy

I have 3 nylons and at least one of them always goes overseas with me - I prefer the ones with zip closure and cross body strap and have 2 of them.  Then, I love my little everyday nylon bandoliera with room for sunnies, keys, wallet, tissues, lip balm and phone, and it snaps shut with a flap and 2 studs.  Nice and secure for everywhere I go.  All are well over 10 years old but you wouldn't know it to look at them.


----------



## JoeyLouis

They sell nylon bags at the Prada outlet.


----------



## EVGal

I have a black nylon backpack that I got when I was in high school (I'm 31).  Looks as good as new and I wore the heck out of it for years.  I just recently started using it again for overnight trips or when I have a lot to carry to work.  Still love it after all these years!


----------



## catsinthebag

purplepoodles said:


> I have several small messengers and would be lost without them. I use them for travel and anytime I want something low key.
> 
> Also they wash perfectly. I wash my bags in the washing machine on hand wash in cold water.
> 
> Wish they would come back I'd love some new colours.



Good to know they wash so well. Mine has something on it from being stored for so long. I think I'm gonna dunk it in the sink with some Woolite!



JoeyLouis said:


> They sell nylon bags at the Prada outlet.



You can get them online from some dept. stores as well (like Saks) but usually only in black or sometimes blue.


----------



## catsinthebag

missfiggy said:


> I have 3 nylons and at least one of them always goes overseas with me - I prefer the ones with zip closure and cross body strap and have 2 of them.  Then, I love my little everyday nylon bandoliera with room for sunnies, keys, wallet, tissues, lip balm and phone, and it snaps shut with a flap and 2 studs.  Nice and secure for everywhere I go.  All are well over 10 years old but you wouldn't know it to look at them.





EVGal said:


> I have a black nylon backpack that I got when I was in high school (I'm 31).  Looks as good as new and I wore the heck out of it for years.  I just recently started using it again for overnight trips or when I have a lot to carry to work.  Still love it after all these years!



They do hold up really well, don't they!


----------



## clairmyk

I was at the beach over the weekend and saw a couple of prada nylon backpacks. AT THE BEACH!! [emoji85]


----------



## annie9999

coincidentally i just took my black nylon prada out today.  its still fabulous-


----------



## Ryan

Here's a pic of me from last weekend with my new nylon messenger.


----------



## luminositylux

i have the prada nylon messenger in black and i wore it all throughout my college years. it's a bit worn out now since it's been everywhere with me (even college parties) - I haven't taken it out in years and i miss it! hope to see it make its comeback so i can whip it out again


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Ryan said:


> Here's a pic of me from last weekend with my new nylon messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335592



Nice!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

I own one Prada nylon bag & absolutely love it! Lightweight, durable, & looks very chic till this day!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I had one but sold it because it was too small. But I've been thinking of tracing down a vintage one for times I have to be out an about in messy situations (theme parks, walks through woods, beachy moments, baseball games) but still want to be style cute. LOL!  

I think these bags are iconic AND useful. So no reason to not wear them. When I buy my next one I won't wait for anyone to tell me they're "back". I will wear it happily whenever I choose to. &#128522;


----------



## TJNEscada

Yes!  I will never get rid of mine!  All of them are black and still look new.   I have the backpack and it goes to work everyday to hold my Mac and work papers while keeping my hands free for my city commute.  I even handwash it every so often to freshen it up   (Note:  dip it in basin of cold soapy water, then rinse, then hang it in the shower to dry -- this hasn't harmed the leather trim at all!).  I have 2 purses - messenger and another that's long, with a leather flap and pushlock close.  I'll never part with any of them.  They are about 5x the price now and frankly I think my old ones are better made!


----------



## carebearz

I still use them regularly, especially when I'm out with kids. I don't have to baby them as much as leather bags.


----------



## missfiggy

I could not resist taking a couple of photos of my FAVOURITE Prada nylon which has just returned from an 8 week trip through the outback of Australia - surviving being used as a day bag on Gorge walks through red dust, through 100 degree days, through icy cold nights and still looking as good as the day I bought her.


----------



## akimoto

I can't do without my Prada messenger, it's about 10 years old now and still going strong. It's the perfect travel bag! 
Lightweight, zip closure. I can even "lock" the zip by hooking the strap onto the zip closure. I've dumped it in the machine to wash on the hand wash cycle. No problems. I just remove the leather strap. 

I just bought a nylon tote from an outlet, perfect diaper bag or travel bag. Fuss free, lightweight, zip closure, shoulder or crossbody.

It may not be a classic like a Chanel flap but to me it's still iconic so it's timeless. I just love that it's so practical.


----------



## katie~

They are good practical all weather bags.  I'll never give mine up.  I take them on vacation.


----------



## annabanana316

My SA told me a lot of older women choose the nylon since it's lighter to carry around.


----------



## throwitnthebag

I personally love the Prada Nylon line. I've had a messenger bag for over 10yrs and still love it (though it is in need of a cleaning- any suggestions here would be great appreciated). Recently started to wear small backpacks as a purse since my life requires me to be more hands on these days so decided to get the Prada Nylon backpack. I ordered the Large online at NM for $594- does anyone know why the large size is significantly cheaper than the small which retails at $930? I can't remember ever seeing the large at that price- Thought maybe it was listed at $594 by mistake but it's been a few days now and the price has not been updated.


----------



## catsinthebag

throwitnthebag said:


> I personally love the Prada Nylon line. I've had a messenger bag for over 10yrs and still love it (though it is in need of a cleaning- any suggestions here would be great appreciated). Recently started to wear small backpacks as a purse since my life requires me to be more hands on these days so decided to get the Prada Nylon backpack. I ordered the Large online at NM for $594- does anyone know why the large size is significantly cheaper than the small which retails at $930? I can't remember ever seeing the large at that price- Thought maybe it was listed at $594 by mistake but it's been a few days now and the price has not been updated.



I have no idea why the larger bag is priced so much lower! Maybe someone else will have an insight.

I hand washed my old nylon messenger with Woolite in the sink and let it air dry and it came out great!


----------



## ultravisitor

Maybe it's the fact that I was in high school and college during the 90s, but it's actually the nylon bags of Prada's that I find most attractive, and they're what I immediately associate with the brand. My 20-year-old backpack has taken a lot of abuse--I, um, foolishly carried books in it during college--and it still looks pretty nice. I still use it to this day.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I love my Prada nylon bags. I had gotten these 5 bags during last years NM & Saks sale.


----------



## swtbabiedimples

throwitnthebag said:


> I personally love the Prada Nylon line. I've had a messenger bag for over 10yrs and still love it (though it is in need of a cleaning- any suggestions here would be great appreciated). Recently started to wear small backpacks as a purse since my life requires me to be more hands on these days so decided to get the Prada Nylon backpack. I ordered the Large online at NM for $594- does anyone know why the large size is significantly cheaper than the small which retails at $930? I can't remember ever seeing the large at that price- Thought maybe it was listed at $594 by mistake but it's been a few days now and the price has not been updated.


I was looking for a backpack (now that I have a toddler and an infant) and saw that the large Prada backpack was at this price too at Neiman Marcus online so I snatched it up.  I did notice that in the description it said "made in Romania" which was odd as the other backpacks clearly had "made in Italy".  I wasn't sure what to expect.  It was a preorder which was to deliver in April; however, I ended up getting the delivery right before Christmas.  I checked the bag and it says made in Italy.  I'm thinking maybe it was posted incorrectly.  It is no longer available in this size online at NM. I actually checked the PF to see if I could get more insight on this.  Thanks for your post!


----------



## Audgella

swtbabiedimples said:


> I was looking for a backpack (now that I have a toddler and an infant) and saw that the large Prada backpack was at this price too at Neiman Marcus online so I snatched it up.  I did notice that in the description it said "made in Romania" which was odd as the other backpacks clearly had "made in Italy".  I wasn't sure what to expect.  It was a preorder which was to deliver in April; however, I ended up getting the delivery right before Christmas.  I checked the bag and it says made in Italy.  I'm thinking maybe it was posted incorrectly.  It is no longer available in this size online at NM. I actually checked the PF to see if I could get more insight on this.  Thanks for your post!



I managed to snatch the same backpack as well from NM! I was unable to locate the "made in" tag as I was also curious if it was from Italy or somewhere else. Do you mind sharing where I can find this info? TIA!


----------



## swtbabiedimples

Audgella said:


> I managed to snatch the same backpack as well from NM! I was unable to locate the "made in" tag as I was also curious if it was from Italy or somewhere else. Do you mind sharing where I can find this info? TIA!


It's pretty discreet.  When facing the front of the backpack, look inside the main compartment of the backpack.  It is located on the left seam on a tiny black tag.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Celestemf

So glad to see I'm not the only one still using the Prada backpack.  Mine is over 10 years old and the black nylon has not faded my other nylon now called the "camera bag"... this one could use a wash to freshen it up a bit.  Both are super practical bags. When I looked on the Prada website could not believe the price nearly triple of what I paid. Yep my bags are that old!


----------



## evab18

Can someone please authenticate this Prada Nylon? I saw it at a second hand store for 200 dollars. I'm not a bag expert by any means but I've never seen a nylon with this rectangular logo, only the triangle. I know these pictures aren't great but any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## minicake

So happy the nylons are coming back in style.
How many years old does a purse have to be to be considered vintage? Lol
My very first Prada is 20 years old and in decent shape considering how I abused it.
Some stitching is coming undone so I'll take it back to the store to get fixed.


----------



## Prada Psycho

minicake said:


> So happy the nylons are coming back in style.
> How many years old does a purse have to be to be considered vintage? Lol
> My very first Prada is 20 years old and in decent shape considering how I abused it.
> Some stitching is coming undone so I'll take it back to the store to get fixed.


They never went out of style for diehard Prada gals.


----------



## ultravisitor

I really love that Prada rejuvenated their nylon backpacks for this spring. It's nice to have a 20-year-old bag that is somewhat on trend again as it means I don't have to spend any money.


----------



## DontBeBasic

I love my little red nylon tote!


----------



## mcwee

My new robot print back pack[emoji3]


----------



## gudstuffjd

My Prada nylon duffle is my everyday bag.  It's so versatile, durable, and competitively priced—I can't believe I don't see it more often on the street!


----------



## themeanreds

I just got a small pre-owned Prada Vela backpack in the color "Ebano" - it's like a very dark brown but also kind of a dark army green (like one of those viral photos where everyone sees a different color, ha!). I love it so far - the size is nice as it equates to the size of a medium sized handbag and I can tell that it will last me a long time in the way it is constructed and the materials. Super comfy to carry too. I'm partial to vintage and only have a couple other Prada pieces. I never really noticed if Prada nylon pieces were "back in style" these days, but I do remember they were very hot in the 90's, lol.


----------



## grnbri

themeanreds said:


> I just got a small pre-owned Prada Vela backpack in the color "Ebano" - it's like a very dark brown but also kind of a dark army green (like one of those viral photos where everyone sees a different color, ha!). I love it so far - the size is nice as it equates to the size of a medium sized handbag and I can tell that it will last me a long time in the way it is constructed and the materials. Super comfy to carry too. I'm partial to vintage and only have a couple other Prada pieces. I never really noticed if Prada nylon pieces were "back in style" these days, but I do remember they were very hot in the 90's, lol.
> View attachment 3759439
> 
> View attachment 3759440



I just bought a Prada vela backpack also!  So lightweight and comfortable.  I love it!  I'm probably too old for the backpack trend but it's a very practical way to cart around 3 kids' worth of stuff + my personals and still look kinda cute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Mine is small messenger style (not the larger version). It was my first high end brand bag purchase. It's in excellent condition and i use it often to go out at night bc it's lightweight and fits my essentials.  It's about 15 years old if NOT older; probably older. Still looks new. I bought it at Daffy's which back in the koons if you guys are familiar it was a discounted high end retailer. That store closed down years ago tho. Don't know if they are still around in other parts of the country.


----------



## Yodabest

meluvs2shop said:


> Mine is small messenger style (not the larger version). It was my first high end brand bag purchase. It's in excellent condition and i use it often to go out at night bc it's lightweight and fits my essentials.  It's about 15 years old if NOT older; probably older. Still looks new. I bought it at Daffy's which back in the koons if you guys are familiar it was a discounted high end retailer. That store closed down years ago tho. Don't know if they are still around in other parts of the country.




Same. Literally word for word- except I got mine at Saks. I remember it was $275 at the time and it felt like SO MUCH MONEY and was by far my most expensive bag. Now it's going for like what.. 2-3 times that I believe, feels like an investment!

I use mine occasionally, mainly in iffy weather since that thing is literally indestructible and I have LV vachetta I need to protect


----------



## Yodabest

This thread is inspiring me to dust off my backpack. I got it I wanna say 15 years ago and besides the layer of dust on it currently from being unused since my college days, it's in perfect condition. It's navy blue and I snagged it at an outlet. So glad I never bothered to sell it!


----------



## meluvs2shop

PC1984 said:


> Same. Literally word for word- except I got mine at Saks. I remember it was $275 at the time and it felt like SO MUCH MONEY and was by far my most expensive bag. Now it's going for like what.. 2-3 times that I believe, feels like an investment!
> 
> I use mine occasionally, mainly in iffy weather since that thing is literally indestructible and I have LV vachetta I need to protect


Ha! Yes! I do remember thinking, oh dear that was a lot of money. Yk I actually just dusted mine off and started using it a lot this past summer. It's perfect for essentials especially when I take the kids to amusement parks etc. For years it had this white sticky film on it. Could not figure out what the hell it was. My mom who is the queen of getting out stains-even on nice things-said to me, wash it! And i did!! And it's in perfect condition again!


----------



## bz809

I'm in the market for a Prada Vela backpack. It seems like it would be so convenient for travelling (rather than carrying heavy leather bags!). Has anyone seen any with prints on the nylon? There's this specific pattern that I was looking for with small flower petal/ floral pattern - has anyone seen that in boutiques recently? I'm not sure if they even sell it anymore, so I'm also open to other designs. I've checked a couple local Prada boutiques and none of them had any of the printed nylon. :/


----------



## Dmurphy1

I just bought a black tessuto gaufre hobo, huge bag, as light as a feather !! I love Prada nylon bags, whether they're "in" at the moment or not  !!!


----------



## LT bag lady

I have a red nylon backpack I got 2 yeas ago. I still carry it, it's got its place in my life [emoji6].  
Many years ago (15 ish) had the black but sold it; was missing it so I got the red.


----------



## Yodabest

After this post I was motivated to look at some of the Prada nylon at the boutique today because I remembered how indestructible my nylon bags were/are. I got a little pouch for storing miscellaneous items in my larger handbags, and the best part? It comes with a leather wrist thing for carrying around AND has a small zippered compartment on the inside for some cash. It's perfect, so thank you to the person who started this post.


----------



## LT bag lady

This thread put my Prada on my radar.  Carried it tonight to a concert downtown in NYC.  Perfect!


----------



## denimcococabas

I still use my old cross body as a Disneyland bag. Perfect size for the essentials and hands free. Minimal hardware and not leather so worry free in terms of scratches and getting banged around. Zippered closure for added security, it's been perfect.


----------



## Dmurphy1

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 3782549
> 
> I still use my old cross body as a Disneyland bag. Perfect size for the essentials and hands free. Minimal hardware and not leather so worry free in terms of scratches and getting banged around. Zippered closure for added security, it's been perfect.


Love it, looks brand new  !!!!


----------



## denimcococabas

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love it, looks brand new  !!!!



Thanks, I picked it up in 2002... yikes


----------



## Yodabest

denimcococabas said:


> View attachment 3782549
> 
> I still use my old cross body as a Disneyland bag. Perfect size for the essentials and hands free. Minimal hardware and not leather so worry free in terms of scratches and getting banged around. Zippered closure for added security, it's been perfect.



I have the exact same bag which I purchased in 2003. Still going strong. I used it yesterday, in fact!


----------



## denimcococabas

PC1984 said:


> I have the exact same bag which I purchased in 2003. Still going strong. I used it yesterday, in fact!



Yay! Bag twins


----------



## pursefan06

Yes!!!  Carrying one today!!


----------



## Dorf

Some of them are nice, but I would never pay that much money for a nylon bag..


----------



## clevercat

My work tote is a nylon Prada. It's extremely hard wearing and even after eight months continuous use, there's no sign of wear anywhere - not even on the corners. It's nice to have a bag that just does its job - cart my cr*p around efficiently  without me having to worry about how it'll cope in the rain, or being stuffed to bursting point, or being put on the floor of a plane or train.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Tessuto fits the bill running around the City !! Holds everything and so very light !! Love my tessuto gaufre hobo, here with cross body strap.


----------



## TJNEscada

YES!  The good old Prada nylon backpack goes to work with me every day!


----------



## manpursefan

Looks like Nylon Prada is back in style 

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-beauty/fashion/a10403583/kardashians-90s-nylon-prada-bags/


----------



## Prada Psycho

manpursefan said:


> Looks like Nylon Prada is back in style
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-beauty/fashion/a10403583/kardashians-90s-nylon-prada-bags/


Did putting on a shirt to cover your boobs go out of fashion? Those Kardashians are so trashy. 

Prada nylon bags never went out of style.  True Prada aficionados have always known, loved and owned bags from the vela/tessuto collection since back in the early '90's.  I have three myself.


----------



## StarBrite310

I never stopped using my Prada nylon makeup bags and I own 4 of them. However, in terms of an actual purse, I did go ahead and buy myself a brand new Prada nylon cross body last week in a navy blue color. It can also be worn as a wristlet, and surprising enough, this little bag fits tons of things inside because there are two zippered compartments  The style number for this is 1n1861.


----------



## reemreems

My mum loves, I mean LOVES hers still, when she's not using her leather Double bag, she uses the nylon. It's practical and easy to clean too!


----------



## Sora_V

Here in Tokyo you can see many people (young and middle-age women, men) carry Prada nylon bags, and they still have good resale value


----------



## 4purse

I almost bought this one last weekend, it's beautiful in person. I still may


----------



## Miss World

Seems like the Prada Nylon bags are very much in fashion at the moment. Many celebrities have been seen wearing them lately. Worn by Kendall Jenner, Kaia Gerber, Kim Kardashian etc. I think it's great that Prada Nylon is back in the spotlight as they really are practical, fantastic quality bags.


----------



## 4purse

Miss World said:


> Seems like the Prada Nylon bags are very much in fashion at the moment. Many celebrities have been seen wearing them lately. Worn by Kendall Jenner, Kaia Gerber, Kim Kardashian etc. I think it's great that Prada Nylon is back in the spotlight as they really are practical, fantastic quality bags.


I agree, I’m still loving this one. It’s so beautiful in person and a great size.


----------



## Miss World

4purse said:


> View attachment 3843439
> 
> I agree, I’m still loving this one. It’s so beautiful in person and a great size.


It's fabulous and the Nylon makes it a little cooler. Did you end up buying it?


----------



## fullmetalmadi

I have 2 Prada nylon bags that I love and use often, especially when traveling. They look great and hold up well against what I do to by bags when traveling (which they sometimes get thrown around a bit more then I'd like). I would really like to get a tote or backpack since right now I only have 2 crossbody bags.


----------



## Kay Adefuye

4purse said:


> View attachment 3843439
> 
> I agree, I’m still loving this one. It’s so beautiful in person and a great size.


That bag is GORGEOUS!!! What is the name of that style?


----------



## Hikitten

I got a nylon backpack last month and have been using it a lot more than I thought I would. It's just easier and carefree to have a backpack in nylon and i think it goes well with my mom style [emoji38]


----------



## larkbunting

I have found these little gems very useful for packing charging cords and some light toiletries to freshen up with on long haul flights.  Sadly, it seems they are becoming extinct.  A couple years ago they were easily found in a few different sizes and a number of fun colors.  I'd buy a couple more if I could find them in something other than black.  

They are just so versatile and useful.


----------



## rosewang924

I have had my nylon messenger bag for about 10 years now and is still in perfect condition, it's my go to travel bag.  It's lightweight, can wear crossbody to keep my hands free and has many pockets to separate my things.  I would love to get more nylon bags but all I see is black.


----------



## larkbunting

rosewang924 said:


> I have had my nylon messenger bag for about 10 years now and is still in perfect condition, it's my go to travel bag.  It's lightweight, can wear crossbody to keep my hands free and has many pockets to separate my things.  I would love to get more nylon bags but all I see is black.


Agree, like my pic above, I enjoy color.  Black only means I will want just one...color choice leaves me tempted to buy more of the same item.


----------



## kimbermeme

I've actually been considering on grabbing a nylon bag! However there's so many variations!!! Ladies, what do you suggest? I only carry a cardholder, wallet, keys, and some lipstick so I'm looking for something small.


----------



## Miss World

Yes! Many celebrities are are wearing Nylon Prada a lot lately. Here are pictures of Kylie Jenner's best friend Jordyn Woods carrying a cute Prada Nylon vela handbag.


----------



## Miss World

Just a few pictures of celebrities wearing Prada Nylon. I love Kim Kardashian's Prada handbag.


----------



## sydldn

Definitely been a resurgence as of late.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Does anyone have this?  Like?


----------



## curiouspug

I’ve been eyeing the nylon 4253 for work and maybe for travel too since it’s lightweight. My reservation is that it might be redundant to my nylon longchamp— whose corners are frayed due to overuse.


----------



## pursefan06

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-nylon-pradas.533831/

I still love my nylon Pradas!!


----------



## bernz84

curiouspug said:


> I’ve been eyeing the nylon 4253 for work and maybe for travel too since it’s lightweight. My reservation is that it might be redundant to my nylon longchamp— whose corners are frayed due to overuse.


I wouldn’t worry about fraying corners with Prada nylon. I have a messenger bag that I have used since 2008 and the corners are perfect.

As much as I like Longchamp, I’ve found their nylon pieces to be just ok. I have three Le Pliage bags and they’ve all got holes in the corners. My small red LP has a couple of “nicks” and fraying throughout the bag. I’ve never had that issue with Prada nylon (I used to own two pieces before I sold one of them) or even LeSportsac nylon.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ryrybaby12 said:


> View attachment 3898709
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this?  Like?


love it!


----------



## ladidalola

It's always been on my wishlist to own a Prada nylon bag! Just got her today  can't wait to use her! 

I've been using a light gray Rebecca Minkoff crossbody bag as my weekend bag and, unfortunately, there has been color transfer  I just want something minimalist and fuss-free. It also rains a lot where I'm from (Vancouver, BC) so I need something that I don't have to baby or worry about. I think this Prada nylon bag is it!


----------



## minicake

That's the one I have from back in 1997!!! This is a purchase you will not regret. I used to live in Vancouver, and this bag will be perfect for that weather!


----------



## ladidalola

minicake said:


> That's the one I have from back in 1997!!! This is a purchase you will not regret. I used to live in Vancouver, and this bag will be perfect for that weather!


Awesome! That's good to know minicake [emoji1]


----------



## MarkWoo

Here is my Prada bags. Three of them are made in Nylon.  I got the nylon tote for my 30s birthday. And My latest purchase is the small messenger bag. Nylon bag is very practical and lightweight. 

View attachment 3984004


----------



## lovemydeals

ladidalola said:


> It's always been on my wishlist to own a Prada nylon bag! Just got her today  can't wait to use her!
> 
> I've been using a light gray Rebecca Minkoff crossbody bag as my weekend bag and, unfortunately, there has been color transfer  I just want something minimalist and fuss-free. It also rains a lot where I'm from (Vancouver, BC) so I need something that I don't have to baby or worry about. I think this Prada nylon bag is it!
> 
> View attachment 3973290



I have this bag.  Its one of my all time favorites.  It holds a lot without being bulky.   Its great for traveling.


----------



## Chanbal

ladidalola said:


> It's always been on my wishlist to own a Prada nylon bag! Just got her today  can't wait to use her!
> 
> I've been using a light gray Rebecca Minkoff crossbody bag as my weekend bag and, unfortunately, there has been color transfer  I just want something minimalist and fuss-free. It also rains a lot where I'm from (Vancouver, BC) so I need something that I don't have to baby or worry about. I think this Prada nylon bag is it!
> 
> View attachment 3973290


Enjoy itT It is one of the few bags I kept from zillions of years ago. The Prada messenger and a Chanel backpack were my travel companions for so many years.


----------



## trigirl

ladidalola said:


> It's always been on my wishlist to own a Prada nylon bag! Just got her today  can't wait to use her!
> 
> I've been using a light gray Rebecca Minkoff crossbody bag as my weekend bag and, unfortunately, there has been color transfer  I just want something minimalist and fuss-free. It also rains a lot where I'm from (Vancouver, BC) so I need something that I don't have to baby or worry about. I think this Prada nylon bag is it!
> 
> View attachment 3973290



Congrats on your purchase! I’m dying for this bag!


----------



## pepperblush

Hi, would anyone know the price of this bag in Europe?  Thanks!


----------



## DYH

pepperblush said:


> Hi, would anyone know the price of this bag in Europe?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004408


€1,100 from their website


----------



## pepperblush

DYH said:


> €1,100 from their website



Thank you for your help!


----------



## LVtingting

pepperblush said:


> Hi, would anyone know the price of this bag in Europe?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004408



Anyone has this bag? Like to share their thoughts?! TIA


----------



## Kay Adefuye

LVtingting said:


> Anyone has this bag? Like to share their thoughts?! TIA


I do not have this bag, but I have a similar Prada nylon and I love it. They are really unique in the handbag world in my opinion. I always get a ton of compliments! And not to mention they are so practical. You can wear them out in the rain (unlike a lot of LV) and not have to worry about water spots or stains. I love Prada nylon, I say go for the bag!


----------



## LVtingting

Kay Adefuye said:


> I do not have this bag, but I have a similar Prada nylon and I love it. They are really unique in the handbag world in my opinion. I always get a ton of compliments! And not to mention they are so practical. You can wear them out in the rain (unlike a lot of LV) and not have to worry about water spots or stains. I love Prada nylon, I say go for the bag!



Thanks for the recommendations [emoji4] really like everything about this bag, but not sure about the shoulder straps is long enough to crossbody? Couldn’t find any reviews on this one[emoji20]


----------



## LVtingting

Has anyone watched the “Nylon Farm” video on Prada‘s website? 
I think the “Nylon” is definitely coming back haha  [emoji23]


----------



## Prada Psycho

LVtingting said:


> Has anyone watched the “Nylon Farm” video on Prada‘s website?
> I think the “Nylon” is definitely coming back haha  [emoji23]


Nylon never went out of Prada's collection. Most hardcore Prada collectors have multiple nylon bags, some going back over 20 years or more. I personally have three and they would be THE last bags I'd ever get rid of.


----------



## Gingymummy

Prada Psycho said:


> Nylon never went out of Prada's collection. Most hardcore Prada collectors have multiple nylon bags, some going back over 20 years or more. I personally have three and they would be THE last bags I'd ever get rid of.


Same here, I have got a blue nylon clutch and I think I never regret buying it like 20 over years back. It is really elegant and nice.


----------



## LVtingting

ladidalola said:


> It's always been on my wishlist to own a Prada nylon bag! Just got her today  can't wait to use her!
> 
> I've been using a light gray Rebecca Minkoff crossbody bag as my weekend bag and, unfortunately, there has been color transfer  I just want something minimalist and fuss-free. It also rains a lot where I'm from (Vancouver, BC) so I need something that I don't have to baby or worry about. I think this Prada nylon bag is it!
> 
> View attachment 3973290



Looks great! Mod shots please... TIA


----------



## LVtingting

lovemydeals said:


> I have this bag.  Its one of my all time favorites.  It holds a lot without being bulky.   Its great for traveling.



Please share with us what fits in this gorgeous bag?! How long and short the strap can be adjusted to? I’m only 5’2 sometimes the length is a challenge to me TIA


----------



## rosewang924

I have the nylon camera bag from about 10 years ago, my favorite bag, used it so much that the lining inside is tearing, does anyone know where I can get it sewn up, I am in SoCal?  thank you.


----------



## Prada Psycho

rosewang924 said:


> I have the nylon camera bag from about 10 years ago, my favorite bag, used it so much that the lining inside is tearing, does anyone know where I can get it sewn up, I am in SoCal?  thank you.


If it's not that bad and you're reasonably handy with a needle and thread, you could very easily repair it yourself depending on the nature of the tear. Post a photo and we'll have a look.


----------



## rosewang924

Prada Psycho said:


> If it's not that bad and you're reasonably handy with a needle and thread, you could very easily repair it yourself depending on the nature of the tear. Post a photo and we'll have a look.


It's pretty torn.  Probably my fault, I should have tried to sew it up before letting it get so bad, just being lazy.  Any help would be so appreciated.  I love this bag.


----------



## rosewang924

And on a happier note, my nylon messenger from about 10 years ago, still looks brand new.  The perfect travel companion, lightweight, fits everything, can be worn crossbody keeping your hands free.


----------



## anasanfran

4purse said:


> View attachment 3816092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought this one last weekend, it's beautiful in person. I still may



Yesssss!!! This is the one I have been lusting over!!! The sides of the bag are SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## DYH

My first nylon was from 1994..still have it! and i just bought a new one for travel...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bought this nylon bag during the last online sale.


----------



## Azul91

It seems like a lot of money for nylon...are they worth it? Or is this truly one of the cases where I’m paying for the Prada logo?


----------



## kcmo

Azul91 said:


> It seems like a lot of money for nylon...are they worth it? Or is this truly one of the cases where I’m paying for the Prada logo?



Yes and yes


----------



## Sferics

I have a vintage backpack in black I love very much. There is something about the nylons I can't explain. They are pretty cool.
Additional I just bought a small xbody bag for traveling. I like how they attached the strap so it is flat on one's body: The bag hugs one!  
Does someone know this style? I can't find informations about it.


----------



## alisonanna

Any opinions of the tessuto gaufre bags from past years?  I like and use a nylon messenger bag, but I still really love the gaufre styles.  I wonder if Prada will ever do a revival of them,


----------



## dotty8

I love my Prada nylon tote and their nylon cosmetic pouches are the best


----------



## BellaLouie

She looks small, but she can hold so much! One of my faves.


----------



## XCCX

BellaLouie said:


> She looks small, but she can hold so much! One of my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196163



Is this the BN1407?

I’m looking to buy a pre/owned one, how small is it? Do you have modeling photos?

Thanks!


----------



## BellaLouie

XCCX said:


> Is this the BN1407?
> 
> I’m looking to buy a pre/owned one, how small is it? Do you have modeling photos?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it is! It is about 8 inches in height and 14 inches in length. Excuse the pic I'm not good at taking photos. Pls note that I'm pretty petite.


----------



## XCCX

BellaLouie said:


> Yes, it is! It is about 8 inches in height and 14 inches in length. Excuse the pic I'm not good at taking photos. Pls note that I'm pretty petite.


Thank you for the beautiful photo!


----------



## Esthernes

I complete lost..is it true the store will give you a free small nylon bag from what you buy in that store?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> I still have my three that I totally adore.  They are from 6-12 years ago and better made than the newer ones, but I reach for these bags more than any of my leather bags.



Finally caved. Just added a new nylon messenger to my collection. This one actually has handles on it as well, which I could have done without, but I like the bag and the size and the price was really super. It's from the 2015 collection, so it's fairly new, but I checked it out from stem to stern and the quality was surprisingly comparable to my older nylon  messenger bags and it was also made in Italy as my other ones are.   I'm not sure what kind of color resolution is coming across here, but live and in-person, it's a beautiful shade of rich emerald green. It's fairly neutral in my world. Looking forward to using it for our annual Christmas at the beach trip coming up soon.


----------



## coolganzee

Got my first Prada nylon weekender today - excited to get this fellow out tomorrow! Anyone know how can I know the year/era of this bag? Thanks all


----------



## Prada Psycho

coolganzee said:


> View attachment 4271296
> 
> Got my first Prada nylon weekender today - excited to get this fellow out tomorrow! Anyone know how can I know the year/era of this bag? Thanks all


Did you get the stock card?  That's usually the most reliable way to tell.  Some of these nylon bags go back years with very little change to the design.


----------



## trigirl

ladidalola said:


> It's always been on my wishlist to own a Prada nylon bag! Just got her today  can't wait to use her!
> 
> I've been using a light gray Rebecca Minkoff crossbody bag as my weekend bag and, unfortunately, there has been color transfer  I just want something minimalist and fuss-free. It also rains a lot where I'm from (Vancouver, BC) so I need something that I don't have to baby or worry about. I think this Prada nylon bag is it!
> 
> View attachment 3973290



Question for you about this bag. If you leave it unbuckled does it fall forward? Or does it stay upright? I’m not sure I’ll have the patience to use the buckle all of the time but I worry if I leave it undone it will tip forward and things might fall out.

Hope my question makes sense!


----------



## ladidalola

trigirl said:


> Question for you about this bag. If you leave it unbuckled does it fall forward? Or does it stay upright? I’m not sure I’ll have the patience to use the buckle all of the time but I worry if I leave it undone it will tip forward and things might fall out.
> 
> Hope my question makes sense!


Hi there, I never buckle mine and it only slouches a bit forward when I have something in the top flap with the logo. I usually put my phone in there for easy access and have no issues.


----------



## EJsMommy1

My first Prada... Mini Nylon Bucket!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EJsMommy1 said:


> My first Prada... Mini Nylon Bucket!


Wow! I am loving this bag. 
Enjoy your beautiful purchase.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> Finally caved. Just added a new nylon messenger to my collection. This one actually has handles on it as well, which I could have done without, but I like the bag and the size and the price was really super. It's from the 2015 collection, so it's fairly new, but I checked it out from stem to stern and the quality was surprisingly comparable to my older nylon  messenger bags and it was also made in Italy as my other ones are.   I'm not sure what kind of color resolution is coming across here, but live and in-person, it's a beautiful shade of rich emerald green. It's fairly neutral in my world. Looking forward to using it for our annual Christmas at the beach trip coming up soon.




Action shot of my new messenger. Seriously windy out on the pier that day!  Really loving this bag and I actually like the handles now.


----------



## kbcrew

EJsMommy1 said:


> My first Prada... Mini Nylon Bucket!



Love your bag! I just ordered this bag and am anxiously waiting for it. How are you liking it so far??


----------



## Aerdem

Obsessed with Prada nylon this past year! Picked up a vintage waist bag, fw2018 black patent nylon gaiter pumps, and a dual pin/keychain for good measure.. this is so reminiscent of my 90’s high school days, and yet the fall/winter 2018 runway show felt extremely sci-if/futuristic. I love it!!


----------



## weezer

Happy 2019 to all!
I just received my new Prada backpack (I purchased it from the Prada online store, it’s available in navy, $1290).

I didn’t look very closely on the website, I thought I was purchasing a ‘black’ backpack but when I received the order confirmation, I was surprised to see ‘navy’ on the invoice, haha.

Nonetheless I am so pleased with this backpack, a ‘happy mistake’ in my color preference. I already tore off the hang tag and got rid of the huge packaging (I generally don’t keep boxes from any brand, I keep  just the dust bags because boxes take up too much space in my opinion).  No regrets! I typically stick to black color bags and I don’t have a single blue toned bag in my wardrobe. This ‘navy’ by Prada is a beautiful dark navy, it almost looks black.

I have placed my black nylon cosmetic bag next to the backpack for color comparisons.

Thanks for reading this long-winded post! This is my very first backpack as an adult (I missed out on the 1990s backpack trend haha) and I am so thrilled with my new Prada nylon backpack


----------



## kbcrew

I just purchased this bucket bag in navy nylon and I’m loving it! Great everyday carefree bag.


----------



## MamaSleepy

dotty8 said:


> I love my Prada nylon tote and their nylon cosmetic pouches are the best
> 
> View attachment 4190742


Gorgeous blue tote! May I ask for the style and color numbers? TIA


----------



## MamaSleepy

MarkWoo said:


> Here is my Prada bags. Three of them are made in Nylon.  I got the nylon tote for my 30s birthday. And My latest purchase is the small messenger bag. Nylon bag is very practical and lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 3984004


Ohhhh, I can't pull up your pic for some reason.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Kay Adefuye said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!!! What is the name of that style?


Kay Adefuye did you ever discover this gorgeous purse's style name?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Kay Adefuye said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!!! What is the name of that style?


Kay Adefuye I discovered the style is Greco. NMarcus et Bergdorf used to sell it. Nylon et leather. Lovely


----------



## nvie

I use Prada nylon tote mainly for traveling and the smaller nylon for weekends. They are the best, lightweight, understated and functional


----------



## midniteluna

I am a lover of nylon Prada too! In fact, my mum just hand me down the Vela backpack in black with leather trim! There’s another backpack but it’s in blue and it has faded really badly..is there any way to restore or change the color of the nylon? My mum has a messenger bag in light olive color that has color transfer from her clothes...


----------



## BettyLouboo

Got nostalgic just reading the title. I haven't seen any Prada Nylon bags for over a decade, at least where I live.  The last time I had and used mine was circa 1999, when it was at the peak of its popularity at school


----------



## dotty8

I kind of like this Kendall Jenner's Prada nylon bag... it looks interesting and useful for travels  (however, I'm not a fan of her bra-less look )


----------



## LJS58

I have a Prada nylon black vela messenger and a tan nylon cross body. They are the best designed, most useful bags I own.  I can use them no matter the weather (unlike my balenciaga citys), they are not heavy (unlike my Gucci’s and bottega vanetas).
They are perfectly sized, and easy to get into. I’ll never stop using them, and I’m actually looking to get another one!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

yes , me 
I love them !


----------



## dotty8

BettyLouboo said:


> Got nostalgic just reading the title. I haven't seen any Prada Nylon bags for over a decade, at least where I live.  The last time I had and used mine was circa 1999, when it was at the peak of its popularity at school



Really? That's strange, they have been very popular for the last couple of seasons... at least Prada and celebrities are trying to make this trend big again  I love their nylon products, very durable and great for rainy weather


----------



## LemonDrop

I just made my first Prada purchase today.  It was nylon.  I'm not sure if it's having a revival but it really is perfect for my travel needs right now.


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## DYH

LemonDrop said:


> I just made my first Prada purchase today.  It was nylon.  I'm not sure if it's having a revival but it really is perfect for my travel needs right now.


you can customize these ones w characters! did you do it? If you did, please share a pix!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Barney’s warehouse is having an online sale on Prada, nylon & totes TODAY ONLY. Prices are incredible!  

Just put Prada in the search engine.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Johnpauliegal said:


> Barney’s warehouse is having an online sale on Prada, nylon & totes TODAY ONLY. Prices are incredible!
> 
> Just put Prada in the search engine.




Most of what they are selling is way cheaper at Jomashop.  

https://www.jomashop.com/prada-handbags.html


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Prada Psycho said:


> Most of what they are selling is way cheaper at Jomashop.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/prada-handbags.html


Thanks for the info. Im not familiar with that website. Didn’t know they were a reputable website for designer goods. I am however familiar with barneys.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for the info. Im not familiar with that website. Didn’t know they were a reputable website for designer goods. I am however familiar with barneys.



I can only speak to Prada and also the Montblanc pens I've gotten authenticated from there.  I've gotten several Pradas from Jomashop and they've all been authentic.   Of course my usual disclaimer is that no secondary seller is immune from Super Fakes, so it's always a good idea to have things authenticated.  I know I'm in good hands with Prada though. I trust the Prada authenticator on tPF implicitly.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Prada Psycho said:


> ...so it's always a good idea to have things authenticated.  I know I'm in good hands with Prada though. I trust the Prada authenticator on tPF implicitly.



Love it!


----------



## Stansy

Absolutely!!


----------



## Fabfashion

I have only leather Prada bags but really want a nylon crossbody bag for my upcoming trip to Europe at the end of August. Turquoise or papaya? Is turquoise too summery? I wear bright as well as dark colour tops with black/indigo/gray jeans when travelling.


----------



## kiss_p

Fabfashion said:


> I have only leather Prada bags but really want a nylon crossbody bag for my upcoming trip to Europe at the end of August. Turquoise or papaya? Is turquoise too summery? I wear bright as well as dark colour tops with black/indigo/gray jeans when travelling.
> 
> View attachment 4451398


Unless these are on sale, I would go with a darker color for traveling.  I have seen the nylon bags get dirty.  

As far as color for the two shown, I think that the orange will work well into the fall.


----------



## Fabfashion

kiss_p said:


> Unless these are on sale, I would go with a darker color for traveling.  I have seen the nylon bags get dirty.
> 
> As far as color for the two shown, I think that the orange will work well into the fall.



Thanks, kiss_p! I think I’ll go with orange. Too bad the blue one isn’t a darker shade. I didn’t want a black one since everybody got one including one of my GFs.


----------



## Pink Tulips

Fabfashion said:


> I have only leather Prada bags but really want a nylon crossbody bag for my upcoming trip to Europe at the end of August. Turquoise or papaya? Is turquoise too summery? I wear bright as well as dark colour tops with black/indigo/gray jeans when travelling.
> 
> View attachment 4451398


I vote the Papaya one- love the orange!


----------



## Fabfashion

Tige said:


> I vote the Papaya one- love the orange!


I ended up ordering both turquoise and papaya. My GF wants one too so we’ll figure out who wants which one when they come in. They were on sale at Barneys Warehouse and I got an extra 15% off on top! If I didn’t just buy too many things recently, I’d have liked to keep both for myself. Hehe.


----------



## nvie

I am still wearing them, two black nylon totes, one more for daily and the other a large zipped top tote, my best travel bag. The first was bought more than 10 years ago and second is probably 8 years old, they hold up very well except the lining starts to rip at the stitching. I have no urge to buy more nylon totes in other styles. 

DH has two messenger bags and a travel duffle, all in black nylon which he loves. They hold up really well and they are very lightweight. 

Mom has a black nylon tote, bought last year and it’s her favourite travel bag. 

Thumbs up for Prada nylon in Black, I wouldn’t go for other colours.


----------



## HiromiT

I'm so late to the party! Wish I had bought Prada nylon bags back in the 90s but having just graduated from uni and starting to work, I wasn't into designer bags then. Last year, I got a very practical shoulder/crossbody with silver hardware. This weekend, I orderd the mini bucket crossbody with gold hardware -- can't wait to receive it!
These are perfecf for travelling, doing the school run, and running errands.

I also have a belt bag but haven't used it much unfortunately. I loved how it was styled on celebrities and in fashion mags.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

love this !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Prada is making more eco-friendly nylon bags! Even more of a reason to buy them! https://www.designboom.com/design/prada-re-nylon-sustainable-bags-06-24-2019/


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I am!


----------



## ElenaTS

I love both of these in the nylon. 
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/p...tt%3DPrada&eItemId=prod148400122&cmCat=search

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/p...tt%3DPrada&eItemId=prod148400042&cmCat=search


----------



## MarkWoo

Happy to see their new "Re-Nylon" Line.


----------



## ultravisitor

Picked this up today in Florence.


----------



## alisonanna

?Which?
I bought the rose but am kind of drawn to the leopard.
They both have a surprising versatility, despite being prints.


----------



## cerulean blue

I'm planning to purchase my first Prada nylon bag from their Re-Nylon collection, but I'm not completely sure which one to buy. Right now, I'm on the fence between the backpack and the messenger bag. Does anyone have a recommendation or a favorite?


----------



## dotty8

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4500265
> View attachment 4500264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?Which?
> I bought the rose but am kind of drawn to the leopard.
> They both have a surprising versatility, despite being prints.



Definitely not leopard :/  



cerulean blue said:


> I'm planning to purchase my first Prada nylon bag from their Re-Nylon collection, but I'm not completely sure which one to buy. Right now, I'm on the fence between the backpack and the messenger bag. Does anyone have a recommendation or a favorite?



Backpack is way nicer for my taste


----------



## HiromiT

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4500265
> View attachment 4500264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?Which?
> I bought the rose but am kind of drawn to the leopard.
> They both have a surprising versatility, despite being prints.



I love the leopard -- it would be perfect for fall/winter whereas the rose one is great for spring/summer.


----------



## Answerbar1

I've been using a Prada nylon tote bag for over 2 years now as a diaper bag and the quality is amazing. I've put this little gem through the ringer and it still looks great! I've traveled with it many many times and my only caveat is I wish I had gotten the one with the zipper! Love my Prada nylon tote!!


----------



## weezer

cerulean blue said:


> I'm planning to purchase my first Prada nylon bag from their Re-Nylon collection, but I'm not completely sure which one to buy. Right now, I'm on the fence between the backpack and the messenger bag. Does anyone have a recommendation or a favorite?


I have the nylon messenger and backpack but I find myself using the backpack a lot on a daily basis (I’m a casual person) while the messenger tends to be used for overseas trips (I like wearing it cross-body for security). 
Overall, they’re  both great bags, ❤️can’t go wrong with Prada nylon.


----------



## cerulean blue

dotty8 said:


> Backpack is way nicer for my taste





weezer said:


> I have the nylon messenger and backpack but I find myself using the backpack a lot on a daily basis (I’m a casual person) while the messenger tends to be used for overseas trips (I like wearing it cross-body for security).
> Overall, they’re  both great bags, ❤️can’t go wrong with Prada nylon.



Thank you both! I went with the backpack!


----------



## dotty8

cerulean blue said:


> Thank you both! I went with the backpack!



Yaay


----------



## PunjabiStyle

I wish I could buy a Prada Nylon bag, but I’m allergic to nylon.  The only way I would be able to wear one is if I wore gloves and a long sleeved turtleneck, otherwise I’ll get a horrid rash.


----------



## ipekkeles

how does the nylon backpack hold up? i want a worry-free bag for park/school run/errands/travel.


----------



## ultravisitor

ipekkeles said:


> how does the nylon backpack hold up? i want a worry-free bag for park/school run/errands/travel.


I've had mine for almost 25 years, and it still looks good.


----------



## catsinthebag

I pulled out my 18-year-old nylon messenger the other day ... I used it all the time for a few years when it was new, then packed it away for a long time. A year or two ago, I discovered something white on the flap that I couldn’t get off with my fingernail, so I dunked the whole bag in a sink filled with water and a capful of Woolite. It came out great! The nylon is silky-soft now. I’ve worn it for the last couple of days and it feels like getting back in touch with an old friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

catsinthebag said:


> I pulled out my 18-year-old nylon messenger the other day ... I used it all the time for a few years when it was new, then packed it away for a long time. A year or two ago, I discovered something white on the flap that I couldn’t get off with my fingernail, so I dunked the whole bag in a sink filled with water and a capful of Woolite. It came out great! The nylon is silky-soft now. I’ve worn it for the last couple of days and it feels like getting back in touch with an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4510103


It looks beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been thinking of adding a practical tote bag to my collection for a while now. One that I can use for work as well as a travel bag.  This bag isn't super beautiful, but it makes me happy and is super functional.  It is ridiculously lightweight, has a zip top as well as 2 interior pockets; one zip and one magnetic, as well as a magnetic outer pocket.  I picked it up at Nordstrom on Friday and moved all of my work essentials into it today, to start using it tomorrow.


----------



## kaimaimaini

I've been using my nylon tote these past few days. I love that I can just dump my stuff into it. And been thinking of purchasing another Prada nylon bag, the quilted chain bag.


----------



## HiromiT

Dextersmom said:


> I have been thinking of adding a practical tote bag to my collection for a while now. One that I can use for work as well as a travel bag.  This bag isn't super beautiful, but it makes me happy and is super functional.  It is ridiculously lightweight, has a zip top as well as 2 interior pockets; one zip and one magnetic, as well as a magnetic outer pocket.  I picked it up at Nordstrom on Friday and moved all of my work essentials into it today, to start using it tomorrow.


Congrats! I was thinking of getting this very tote as a travel bag because it is so practical. Love the outer zipper and pockets. But I haven't pulled the trigger it looks similar to a Longchamp Pliage or Neo both of which I have. My problem with the Longchamp is the rolled straps don't stay on my bony shoulders...which could justify my getting the Prada.

Would love your review after you've used it for a few weeks!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been using this tote for work for 10 days in a row (this is a record for me as I switch out my bags frequently).  The verdict: it is a great, low key, easy to use and wipe clean, well made, sleek, all around perfect work tote for me.  I am very happy with this bag and I can see adding more Prada nylon pieces to my collection.  This is a pic at work yesterday.


----------



## LVtingting

WillstarveforLV said:


> I am!
> View attachment 4471286


I just noticed this beautiful bag now, can you tell me what fits inside? Thinking getting it for running errands on a rainy day...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LVtingting said:


> I just noticed this beautiful bag now, can you tell me what fits inside? Thinking getting it for running errands on a rainy day...


Thank you! It doesn't fit that much unfortunately..I had bought it for a trip to Vegas to wear evenings out where I am not carrying that much, having said that it did hold my essentials like very small bifold wallet, room key, cell phone, compact lipgloss, liner.


----------



## LVtingting

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you! It doesn't fit that much unfortunately..I had bought it for a trip to Vegas to wear evenings out where I am not carrying that much, having said that it did hold my essentials like very small bifold wallet, room key, cell phone, compact lipgloss, liner.


Thank you so much for the information.  Everything that you mentioned are exactly what I’m going to put in this bag if I get it. Is there any way you can post a mod shot? TIA


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LVtingting said:


> Thank you so much for the information.  Everything that you mentioned are exactly what I’m going to put in this bag if I get it. Is there any way you can post a mod shot? TIA


This was the only mod shot I had, hope it helps...


----------



## LVtingting

WillstarveforLV said:


> This was the only mod shot I had, hope it helps...
> View attachment 4528013


You’re so beautiful and you wear this bag so well. Thank you for the pic. 
Now I think I want this bag more...
Any cons?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LVtingting said:


> You’re so beautiful and you wear this bag so well. Thank you for the pic.
> Now I think I want this bag more...
> Any cons?


Oh my goodness - thank  you so much 
I would say only con for me would be the size, I wish it would be a bit larger and the zipper opening is a bit narrow other than that, no other cons, it easy to clean and I am messy and for me, since I am tall, I have a very hard time finding crossbody bags long enough for me and this is ultimately why I bought the bag because it fit me in length as both straps are adjustable - no regrets at all and you can dress it up or dress it down - very versatile that way. I would recommend it!


----------



## travelbliss

<---still love Prada Tessuto nylons,  but wish they had more color varieties !!


----------



## baghagg

Pulled this little cutie out this past summer for casual night time activities - so glad I kept it all these years!


----------



## missfiggy

baghagg said:


> Pulled this little cutie out this past summer for casual night time activities - so glad I kept it all these years!



Curious about where you got this one from????


----------



## baghagg

missfiggy said:


> Curious about where you got this one from????


Neiman Marcus when they still carried Prada...  Why, does it look unusual in some way?


----------



## missfiggy

baghagg said:


> Neiman Marcus when they still carried Prada...  Why, does it look unusual in some way?



A bit, but I think it's probably the light.


----------



## baghagg

missfiggy said:


> A bit, but I think it's probably the light.


Hmmmmm..  well I know it's authentic because I purchased it myself in '02 from NM.  Do you authenticate Prada on this forum?


----------



## missfiggy

baghagg said:


> Hmmmmm..  well I know it's authentic because I purchased it myself in '02 from NM.  Do you authenticate Prada on this forum?



See under my avatar.


----------



## baghagg

missfiggy said:


> See under my avatar.


There's nothing under your avatar from my vantage point - I'll assume that's a yes.


----------



## dotty8

baghagg said:


> There's nothing under your avatar from my vantage point - I'll assume that's a yes.



Yep, she has a sign 'Authenticator' under the avatar


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have a very small Prada nylon bag I use a lot now! It was in my closet for many many years and now been using it steadily for a year or so now. I need an every day work bag and I’m eyeing the larger Prada nylon. I’m in hospitals every day so want something easy to clean for obvious reasons. I’m also liking the MZ WALLACE.


----------



## Sferics

These two golden girls will join me on a short trip to a lovely city in Italy


----------



## Aerdem

New travel set pieces.


----------



## prodiguy02

Aerdem said:


> Obsessed with Prada nylon this past year! Picked up a vintage waist bag, fw2018 black patent nylon gaiter pumps, and a dual pin/keychain for good measure.. this is so reminiscent of my 90’s high school days, and yet the fall/winter 2018 runway show felt extremely sci-if/futuristic. I love it!!



Hi... May i see the interior of the waist bag? Especially behind the triangle.. I have one that is similar to yours but I think mine has the rivets exposed on the inside.

Tyia!


----------



## Aerdem

prodiguy02 said:


> Hi... May i see the interior of the waist bag? Especially behind the triangle.. I have one that is similar to yours but I think mine has the rivets exposed on the inside.
> 
> Tyia!


Absolutely, and yes- mine does as well, here are two shots...


----------



## prodiguy02

Aerdem said:


> Absolutely, and yes- mine does as well, here are two shots...


Thank you!!


----------



## alterego

It's been my favorite since they came out. I still have and use my tessuto bags. My oldest is from 1999 and still looks current and timeless.


----------



## beaulieuroxi

Hello! 

I've scored a few LV bags in the past by stalking the website. At the moment, I want this Prada one that is on the Prada website, but it's of course sold out. Does someone here knows if the Prada website randomly put items back in stock in small quantity like Louis Vuitton does? I wrote to CS on the live chat and she recommend me to check back within 1-3 week.

Thank you so much! 
Roxanne


----------



## Hikitten

Thoughts on the nylon belt bag? Don’t know if it’s too trendy but like the practicality of it. Thinking if it’s a prada one it’s stylish enough without looking sloppy or too young.


----------



## Aerdem

I know I use mine quite often! I do a lot of charity runs, and it functions perfectly for that type of occasion. Even just out and about- great when you want to be free and minimal. 

And I believe Prada just does it best. Sleek design. Indestructible textile.


----------



## Sferics

I have this usefull lightweight but plain shopper-tote and because of the handles are way too short over the shoulder I gave it to a tailer to add two metall d-rings and after longer searching for inspiration online I bought a preloved Anya Hindmarch strap in mint condition for her. 

I know the style of the strap is nothing new and definitively a yesterday thing but I think it suits her a lot and by now people keep asking about the tote and make compliments - this is the benefit for not living in a fashionable city


----------



## rafafaa

I have just bought this. So pretty and light and cool


----------



## pixiestyx00

I got a Prada nylon tote as a gift in high school and wore the heck out of it.  I had the inside redone and finally the straps were falling apart. I searched so many brands for a new tote but came back to the Prada nylon.  They’re so great and can really take a beating!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I’ve recently rediscovered Prada nylon and intend to get the larger size backpack and the messenger style bag. Timeless, indestructible, lightweight and practical.


----------



## Sferics

LuvAllBags said:


> I’ve recently rediscovered Prada nylon and intend to get the larger size backpack and the messenger style bag. Timeless, indestructible, lightweight and practical.


I guess you will love it


----------



## prodiguy02

LuvAllBags said:


> I’ve recently rediscovered Prada nylon and intend to get the larger size backpack and the messenger style bag. Timeless, indestructible, lightweight and practical.


Quality of the backpack sucks now.. You may see the pics that I've posted. Horrendous fraying on the fabric straps just after a couple of uses.


----------



## Prada Psycho

My 10 year old nylon messenger and my new "friend" I met on vacation.


----------



## chvdtn

About to get my first nylon waist bag today and couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Aerdem

chvdtn said:


> About to get my first nylon waist bag today and couldn't be more excited!


You will love it! I use mine so much!


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> You will love it! I use mine so much!


Ended up ordering it since the one they had in stock had a loose thread-- getting mine tomorrow before a Palm Springs trip! Will update the group and can't wait to use it.


----------



## Aerdem

Went for an actual vintage during this re-edition craze.. love that it comes with a past life.


----------



## Dmurphy1

New to me tessuto gaufre tote, love Prada nylon.


----------



## Doratch

I am looking to buy a Prada Mens nylon backpack though.
Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## SakuraSakura

I recently picked up this small black nylon Prada. There's something so effortless and chic about nylon Prada bags.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

aw, I miss my vintage nylon Prada bag! 

I had a hot pink little bag with a black handle from the early 2000s, maybe late 1990s, can't remember for certain.... but I sold her many, many years ago  I totally forgot about that bag and miss it right now! I'm about to go hop on eBay and see if I can hunt a nylon cutie down


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I used this as my evening bag when I went out with friends back in the day. It is from the early 2000s. I have not worn it in 10+ years. 

Back in February 2020 I took this bag to an evening event and received so many compliments on it! I love my vintage nylon Prada bag, especially with the little bow detail.


----------



## designerdiva87

Yes! I love my Prada nylon

 It’s the best out of any brand’s attempt at nylon bags and is so durable unlike others (I’m looking at you, Longchamp).


----------



## elenachoe

Pollie-Jean said:


> i have this bag in black! Sooo practical.


----------



## elenachoe

I got the mini hobo re edition bag

i like it but i would have gone to reedition 2005 that looks bit more stylish ..
Also the strap on this hobo is too short for me.

but overwall its good . Super casual


----------



## MarkWoo

I consider getting a crossbody bag recently. Has anyone here purchased these two bags  in less recent year? 
The flat bag is really simple and functional, and it seem could be folded and put into backpack for traveling. And it’s very classic style. Saw lots vintage in Japanese market. I consider the navy color( according the current Prada website, they have black, navy, and blue with black strap), did anyone has this particular color in nylon bag? I wonder if it’s really a dark blue or navy and how the color hold up over time?
I prefer the shape of camera bag, but I’m afraid it can hold up the shape after few years wear. Saw couple vintage pieces on market and some photo people share on Instagram. It seems to be slouchy over time. I got a fannypack which has similar shape couple month ago, but it’s smaller and narrower in depth. So it still hold the shape very well. I would like hear you guys opinions on this one. Thanks.


----------



## jzxjzx845

elenachoe said:


> I got the mini hobo re edition bag
> 
> i like it but i would have gone to reedition 2005 that looks bit more stylish ..
> Also the strap on this hobo is too short for me.
> 
> but overwall its good . Super casual



agreed! I was so close to buying this too but I was hesitant because of the length of the strap! I do think it’s a classic though and will continue to remain popular for a while


----------



## nashpoo

jzxjzx845 said:


> agreed! I was so close to buying this too but I was hesitant because of the length of the strap! I do think it’s a classic though and will continue to remain popular for a while


Chiming in, I bought the classic one with thr shoulder strap and sold it because it wasn't the easiest for me to use.. Ended up getting the one with the thick crossbody and it's so much comfier! The chain strap is longer than the cloth one so it sits better under the armpit haha


----------



## jzxjzx845

nashpoo said:


> Chiming in, I bought the classic one with thr shoulder strap and sold it because it wasn't the easiest for me to use.. Ended up getting the one with the thick crossbody and it's so much comfier! The chain strap is longer than the cloth one so it sits better under the armpit haha



So stunning! Maybe I’ll have to reconsider haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I used this as my evening bag when I went out with friends back in the day. It is from the early 2000s. I have not worn it in 10+ years.
> 
> Back in February 2020 I took this bag to an evening event and received so many compliments on it! I love my vintage nylon Prada bag, especially with the little bow detail.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723933


Love this!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Unfortunately the one I bought previously didn’t work out. I found this camo pouch for $75 - new and everything!


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## london4me

MarkWoo said:


> View attachment 4746103
> View attachment 4746102
> 
> 
> I consider getting a crossbody bag recently. Has anyone here purchased these two bags  in less recent year?
> The flat bag is really simple and functional, and it seem could be folded and put into backpack for traveling. And it’s very classic style. Saw lots vintage in Japanese market. I consider the navy color( according the current Prada website, they have black, navy, and blue with black strap), did anyone has this particular color in nylon bag? I wonder if it’s really a dark blue or navy and how the color hold up over time?
> I prefer the shape of camera bag, but I’m afraid it can hold up the shape after few years wear. Saw couple vintage pieces on market and some photo people share on Instagram. It seems to be slouchy over time. I got a fannypack which has similar shape couple month ago, but it’s smaller and narrower in depth. So it still hold the shape very well. I would like hear you guys opinions on this one. Thanks.


I purchased the flat bag for the very reason you stated.  I take it with me when i travel and it is perfect for that as it add no weight to your luggage and is a very comfortable crossbody. I purchased the bag in black, so I can't help you the color question.


----------



## MarkWoo

london4me said:


> I purchased the flat bag for the very reason you stated.  I take it with me when i travel and it is perfect for that as it add no weight to your luggage and is a very comfortable crossbody. I purchased the bag in black, so I can't help you the color question.



Thank you. I also notice the description the flat bag has no lining, do you think the fabric is too thin? I had a little bigger shoulder bag in the past, the front pocket is made with only one layer fabric, when I put something like keys or a pen in the front, sometimes it leaves some marks outside. I purchased a belt bag couple months ago, it has two layers at the front pocket. Thank you for your kindly respond.


----------



## london4me

MarkWoo said:


> Thank you. I also notice the description the flat bag has no lining, do you think the fabric is too thin? I had a little bigger shoulder bag in the past, the front pocket is made with only one layer fabric, when I put something like keys or a pen in the front, sometimes it leaves some marks outside. I purchased a belt bag couple months ago, it has two layers at the front pocket. Thank you for your kindly respond.


no problem at all with the fabric. It is rather thick so no marks!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 4755237



So cute! I have a soft spot for camo.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> So cute! I have a soft spot for camo.



Thank you! I’ve always wanted a camo nylon Prada item but they were always quite over-priced.


----------



## Galgali

Hello,
is anyone familiar with this bag? Name/year? Any opinions? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Galgali

Asking for an opinion on this bag. Do you think it is too trendy?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Galgali said:


> Asking for an opinion on this bag. Do you think it is too trendy?
> 
> View attachment 4878971



The more important question: Do YOU like it?  If you do, keep it. If you're having doubts, return it.  Who cares if it's "trendy" or not?  I have bags that are over 20 years old. I love them, carry them and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Galgali

Thanks, so much! I think I am leaning towards passing on this bag. I do not like the big lettering, tend to lean to more subtle items.  I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Galgali said:


> Thanks, so much! I think I am leaning towards passing on this bag. I do not like the big lettering, tend to lean to more subtle items.  I appreciate your reply.



You're making the right decision.  I knew by your comments that you weren't really 110% happy with it.  If I've learned nothing about bags, jewelry, clothes, etc., it's that if I'm not crazy in love the second I see it, I'll never like it.

If you like the overall style of the bag, I'm fairly certain there are some with the iconic Prada Triangle.  That's much more subtle.


----------



## missfiggy

Prada Psycho said:


> You're making the right decision.  I knew by your comments that you weren't really 110% happy with it.  If I've learned nothing about bags, jewelry, clothes, etc., it's that if I'm not crazy in love the second I see it, I'll never like it.
> 
> If you like the overall style of the bag, I'm fairly certain there are some with the iconic Prada Triangle.  That's much more subtle.




OOOHHH I SOOOOOOO AGREE.  The lettering on that one is HIDEOUS, OVERSTATED, DOMINEERING AND JUST PLAIN UGLY.  It's saying "desperate, wanna-be try-hard".  Y U K.


----------



## Galgali

missfiggy said:


> OOOHHH I SOOOOOOO AGREE.  The lettering on that one is HIDEOUS, OVERSTATED, DOMINEERING AND JUST PLAIN UGLY.  It's saying "desperate, wanna-be try-hard".  Y U K.


Lol! Exactly!
Attaching a photo of a pouch I got recently. This is a perfect companion for a little stroll. Love it. It has a zipped pocket inside, which I don’t think all of these designs have.


----------



## pursefan06

I love my Prada nylons, carry them all the time.


----------



## bagdabaggies

I think this year is the year of Prada nylon for me. After the pandemic happened, I got rid of a few big bags and replaced them with Prada nylon bags.

After using Prada nylon bags for several months, I understand now why its a best seller for Prada. I do have the Prada re edition mens version and its my favorite one out of my prada nylon bags due to its styling versatility. I understand why its popular now. Also it sits quite right on the body without looking bulky.

I'd definitely buy more in the future but I'd focus more on the seasonal nylons styles since I find the classic ones a bit basic for my taste.


----------



## Emmi_

I recently ordered the prada tessuto chain bag and i cant decide whether to keep it! Originally i wanted to splurge on a classic everyday bag but the this style caught my eye. If it wasn't for the price, i wouldnt think twice but i find it quite expensive for being 'only' a nylon bag..and probably not wearing it as much as a more classic style.

On the pro side i really appreciate how lightweight the nylon is and it feels quite durable. What do you guys think? Too loud/not enough value for money or worth the splurge?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Emmi_ said:


> I recently ordered the prada tessuto chain bag and i cant decide whether to keep it! Originally i wanted to splurge on a classic everyday bag but the this style caught my eye. If it wasn't for the price, i wouldnt think twice but i find it quite expensive for being 'only' a nylon bag..and probably not wearing it as much as a more classic style.
> 
> On the pro side i really appreciate how lightweight the nylon is and it feels quite durable. What do you guys think? Too loud/not enough value for money or worth the splurge?
> 
> View attachment 4911339


I like the chain and shape of the bag BUT the jewel decorations on it are a no for me.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Chanellover2015 said:


> I like the chain and shape of the bag BUT the jewel decorations on it are a no for me.



Ditto! 

I wouldn't have ordered it to begin with and based on your comments @Emmi_ you should send it back for something more practical. I don't get why Prada messes up perfectly nice bags with overdone bling. I've seen them use these jewel embellishments on clutches for evening wear and it works with a lot of them, but not this bag.


----------



## bh4me

I’ve always had my eye on Prada nylon bags since my college days. I love them but only took the plunge 2-3 years ago with a flat messenger. I’m amazed with how they’ve held up in the rain. I got close to getting a Prada leather bag then changed my mind. I keep getting drawn to the nylons.

I use mine more in the fall and winter. Took this one to the garden center this past weekend


----------



## robinooi

I've just bought this nylon Prada crossbody and the quality is absolutely awful. Was so excited but then I opened up the package and saw that the stitching on the lining of the inside pocket is unfinished. So disappointed in the finishing on what is supposed to be a luxury product. 

Not sure I will be buying Prada again


----------



## Polasun

robinooi said:


> I've just bought this nylon Prada crossbody and the quality is absolutely awful. Was so excited but then I opened up the package and saw that the stitching on the lining of the inside pocket is unfinished. So disappointed in the finishing on what is supposed to be a luxury product.
> 
> Not sure I will be buying Prada again
> View attachment 4918013
> View attachment 4918014



I love Prada, but you are right, the quality is often awful. This year I had to return 4 nylon bags (stitching, scratches on logo plate, glue residue) and 2 headbands (bented) ... and now they have increased the prices again


----------



## maria28

I love my Prada nylon crossover bags that I’ve had for years... they are especially perfect for traveling to places where I need to have worry free practical bags.

when the kids were young, I also used a larger Prada crossbody satchel as diaper bag...the multiple pockets & worry-free nylon were so useful.

My Prada nylon/goretex coat with detachable puffer jacket lining is still one of my most use daily coat since I purchased it (think almost 15 years ago).  It’s so durable.


----------



## maria28

robinooi said:


> I've just bought this nylon Prada crossbody and the quality is absolutely awful. Was so excited but then I opened up the package and saw that the stitching on the lining of the inside pocket is unfinished. So disappointed in the finishing on what is supposed to be a luxury product.
> 
> Not sure I will be buying Prada again
> View attachment 4918013
> View attachment 4918014


Oh no .  That is really unacceptable for any bag..& especially not for a new luxury brand bag


----------



## Oliviarose87

Hi, does any one have this bag and do you recommend for daily use? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks


----------



## Lillianlm

Oliviarose87 said:


> Hi, does any one have this bag and do you recommend for daily use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have this bag, which I thought would be great for traveling. However, I find it hard to use. I really dislike the buckle and find it cumbersome to open. There are different zip compartments and I never used the bag steadily enough, so I always found myself zipping and unzipping sections as I searched for my stuff. I learned my lesson — no more bags with hard to open buckles!


----------



## Oliviarose87

Lillianlm said:


> I have this bag, which I thought would be great for traveling. However, I find it hard to use. I really dislike the buckle and find it cumbersome to open. There are different zip compartments and I never used the bag steadily enough, so I always found myself zipping and unzipping sections as I searched for my stuff. I learned my lesson — no more bags with hard to open buckles!


Thank you! As it has the zip upset the bucke, I’d prob leave the buckle open. I’m just debating with myself if it’s too big for everyday.


----------



## Lillianlm

Oliviarose87 said:


> Thank you! As it has the zip upset the bucke, I’d prob leave the buckle open. I’m just debating with myself if it’s too big for everyday.



I could consider this a small-to-medium sized bag. Here’s a photo to help you - I’m 5’8” for reference.


----------



## Oliviarose87

Lillianlm said:


> I could consider this a small-to-medium sized bag. Here’s a photo to help you - I’m 5’8” for reference.


Thank you!!


----------



## am1ly

WillstarveforLV said:


> This was the only mod shot I had, hope it helps...
> View attachment 4528013


Hi, what's the model of this one?
I cannot find it on the website, the straps are not the same.
I kinda like yours the most.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

am1ly said:


> Hi, what's the model of this one?
> I cannot find it on the website, the straps are not the same.
> I kinda like yours the most.


Thank you - not sure what the model is but you wont find it on the website because this was purchased from the Prada Outlet and I believe it was made for Outlets stores only - I bought this in 2018 at an Outlet location in California but I have seen it very recently at my local Prada outlet in Toronto. The strap has 2 adjustable buckles so it is ideal if you are tall and need a longer strap to wear crossbody.


----------



## am1ly

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thank you - not sure what the model is but you wont find it on the website because this was purchased from the Prada Outlet and I believe it was made for Outlets stores only - I bought this in 2018 at an Outlet location in California but I have seen it very recently at my local Prada outlet in Toronto. The strap has 2 adjustable buckles so it is ideal if you are tall and need a longer strap to wear crossbody.


Thanks for the reply.
Your leather strap looks more expensive than the current one on the website lol.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

am1ly said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Your leather strap looks more expensive than the current one on the website lol.


I just checked my bag and I had the authentic card still in it so the model reads as: 1BH026  Impuntu Nero


----------



## carebearz

I’m the opposite, I love the messenger bag for travelling. I was nearly pick-pocketed in Paris and thankfully, my husband caught it in time.
Then I started using this bag, the buckle makes it difficult for pick-pockets to get into.
Plus, there’s a zip compartment inside where I put my wallet and passports.
So even if someone slash open the bag at the bottom, my important items are still safe.
My friend had her bag slashed open at the bottom and everything fell out and she wasn’t even aware of it. She spent the entire day replacing her cards and passports at the local embassy.

So I’ll put up with the hassle and inconveniences for a bit of additional safety.


----------



## miss_galliano

Hi! I am eyeing this bag since one year...never had any Prada nylon before. Seems to me like a perfect everyday bag to go with monochromatic looks. Have you seen it irl or own it?


----------



## poopsie

I've not seen it, but I only shop secondary market.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I carried an old bag in chevron tessuto a few days ago. I believe it's nylon.


----------



## poopsie

miss_galliano said:


> Hi! I am eyeing this bag since one year...never had any Prada nylon before. Seems to me like a perfect everyday bag to go with monochromatic looks. Have you seen it irl or own it?
> View attachment 5022078




Where are you seeing this


----------



## miss_galliano

poopsie said:


> Where are you seeing this



It's currently available on MyTheresa in Europe


----------



## BuckraBBit

Today my son spilled Sprite in my Tessuto tote and much to my surprise, the lining wasn't wet - it was water resistant just like the exterior (which I found out also by accident when the bag got rained on). I'm sure many of you knew this already but I didn't! Now I have another reason why I'm still carrying Prada nylon every day


----------



## Sunshine mama

BuckraBBit said:


> Today my son spilled Sprite in my Tessuto tote and much to my surprise, the lining wasn't wet - it was water resistant just like the exterior (which I found out also by accident when the bag got rained on). I'm sure many of you knew this already but I didn't! Now I have another reason why I'm still carrying Prada nylon every day


I took a chance and I've washed one of my tessuto bags and it came out perfectly fine, leather and all! 
Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## poopsie

I got hand lotion in one at work. Took it to the sink and just washed it out and hung it to dry. 
I read somewhere......maybe here..... that the nylon is the same used for sailboat sails


----------



## vesna

I have a nylon shoulder bag which I carry as a cross body high up while traveling, and it is my favourite travel companion, fits so much and looks so little , so easy for going to washroom with your documents safely on you. I have this blue from Oarada and other ones are Miu Miu in the same style.


----------



## vesna

Just saw on Purseblog a bit about spring colours and this style re-made in leather , amazing orange colour ....$2600 whew


----------



## BuckraBBit

Sunshine mama said:


> I took a chance and I've washed one of my tessuto bags and it came out perfectly fine, leather and all!
> Has anyone else tried this?





poopsie said:


> I got hand lotion in one at work. Took it to the sink and just washed it out and hung it to dry.
> I read somewhere......maybe here..... that the nylon is the same used for sailboat sails



Wow that's wonderful! If my son ever spills mud on my bag I know what to do


----------



## BuckraBBit

Aha, so this was another Prada déjà-vu bag. I mean Re-edition. Love the pastel spring colors though.


----------



## pinkrosefyre

I ordered an older one a few days ago. Leather is too heavy for me to carry all the time. I hear they're super easy clean. I like the casual sophisticated look as well (at least, that's what I'm trying to go for, lol).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I still love my nylon bags !


----------



## Oliviarose87

Pollie-Jean said:


> I still love my nylon bags !
> 
> View attachment 5045456
> View attachment 5045457
> View attachment 5045461


Would you consider the middle one a everyday bag? It’s lovely.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Oliviarose87 said:


> Would you consider the middle one a everyday bag? It’s lovely.


Yes , absolutely !


----------



## Oliviarose87

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , absolutely !


Would you have any mod shots wearing it? I have no stores near me so will order online. Thank you 

this is the one I’m debating buying


----------



## weezer

My 10+ year old Prada messenger, still going strong, enjoying the outdoors at Lake Tahoe today


----------



## weezer

More outdoor Lake Tahoe pics today! I enjoy taking this bag with me for trips/outdoor, it’s a tough lightweight bag!


----------



## KittyKat65

Pollie-Jean said:


> I still love my nylon bags !
> 
> View attachment 5045456



I have this exact bag and a black one in the same style.  I rarely use them, but I am so happy to have them when I do take them out.  My son and I visited a rescue farm last weekend and I had goats climbing all over me and the bag and their muddy hoof-prints wiped right off when it started raining on the bag.  These bags are indestructible.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have these three nylon bags - just added the burgundy - and I'm loving them right now. 
Not sure if it's the bad weather we've been having lately which is much wetter than usual or just 'the vibe' but I really want to wear them at them moment. 
I never got into the more feminine Prada nylon bag styles but these slightly androgynous, crossbody styles are perfect for me. Admittedly the prices are high but they're practical and stylish and I can't find anything better


----------



## pinkrosefyre

I've been obsessed with this one for a long time now. It's a cosmetic bag I turned into a wristlet. It looks huge here, but it's a perfect everyday size.


----------



## dotty8

I adore Prada's nylon bags  I have two large totes and a ton of small pouches, including a pencil case 

Here is one of the totes with a Laduree charm (I tried matching it to my leggings and sneakers)


----------



## Daniel Grossman

just got one for my girlfriends birthday


----------



## Prada Psycho

Found this loverly little thing a for stupid low price.  Brand new in the actual gray Prada box.  That doesn't happen very often. This shade of green never does show well on monitors.  It's a rich emerald green nylon and darker green leather trim. Silver hardware.  It has a removable crossbody strap, but I plan to leave it inside the bag for those "hands free" emergencies.  I don't normally go for a bag with hand carry handles and a crossbody strap, but my life is weird now so it's a nice option. I never tire of Prada's nylon bags.


----------



## fibbi

I so much want Prada to re-make this: the nylon ruffle bag...  I prefer it over the leather because it's so light weight. 





						Prada Tessuto Nylon Gauffre Ruched Shoulder Bag at Jill's Consignment
					

Prada black tessuto nylon ruffled Gauffre shoulder bag. Gold-tone hardware. Detachable, adjustable shoulder strap, leather top handles, zip closure, luggage tag and jacquard lining with zippered pockets and two flat pockets. Measures approx. 13" x 12" x 6




					www.jillsconsignment.com
				



it's name Tessuto?  Sorry not knowing too well with name.


----------



## fibbi

love this one I just bring it to dinner occasion and I even bring it with me travelling in case fo fine dining opportunities


----------



## poopsie

fibbi said:


> I so much want Prada to re-make this: the nylon ruffle bag...  I prefer it over the leather because it's so light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Tessuto Nylon Gauffre Ruched Shoulder Bag at Jill's Consignment
> 
> 
> Prada black tessuto nylon ruffled Gauffre shoulder bag. Gold-tone hardware. Detachable, adjustable shoulder strap, leather top handles, zip closure, luggage tag and jacquard lining with zippered pockets and two flat pockets. Measures approx. 13" x 12" x 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jillsconsignment.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's name Tessuto?  Sorry not knowing too well with name.


As a rule, Prada doesn't name their bags. Tessuto is the nylon fabric used


----------



## beckbijoux

I’ll never stop wearing Prada nylon!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

vesna said:


> Just saw on Purseblog a bit about spring colours and this style re-made in leather , amazing orange colour ....$2600 whew
> View attachment 5026446


I love this bag! I think the orange is gorgeous.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I just ordered one of the black satin re-edition 2000 crystal bags. I am thrilled. Hope it ships soon!!!!!


----------



## snibor

Bal&ValGal said:


> I just ordered one of the black satin re-edition 2000 crystal bags. I am thrilled. Hope it ships soon!!!!!


Oh yeah!   I have one. Have only worn once but looking forward to using it.  It’s quite unique.  If it’s coming from Prada, they package it really nicely.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

@snibor - yes it is coming directly from Prada. I actually called a store out of state to have them send it to me. I hate that they won't provide tracking info and that it's the type of package you have to sign for, but am hoping my SA can assist with at least narrowing down the day.


----------



## kate.untrending

YES!!! I love Prada's nylon. I have this nylon backpack and use it as my work / travel bag and it is perfect.




I also love that their nylon is made from recycled ocean trash


----------



## sassification

I never got into prada bags, till now lol. Nowdays i appreciate handsfree, non leather sturdy bags , fussfree!

Prada vela nylon backpack medium


----------



## Prada Psycho

sassification said:


> I never got into prada bags, till now lol. Nowdays i appreciate handsfree, non leather sturdy bags , fussfree!
> 
> Prada vela nylon backpack medium
> 
> View attachment 5358084


Is the the one you posted in the Authenticate This thread?


----------



## bernpl

I bought a nylon backpack last August (7 months ago) for vacation, amusement parks, the park. Still use.


----------



## sassification

Prada Psycho said:


> Is the the one you posted in the Authenticate This thread?



Yes omg.. pls delete the post for me.. goodness..


----------



## Prada Psycho

sassification said:


> Yes omg.. pls delete the post for me.. goodness..


You need to message one of the moderators. Authenticators don't have delete powers.


----------



## sassification

Hokay, this now should be the safe one! I feel like i am so late to this bandwagon....


----------



## superdustbunny

I feel like I am super duper late to the prada shoulder bag trend, but I really want a re-edition nylon 2005 in cameo beige for the summer. Such a pity that cameo beige seems to have been out of stock for ages and customer service is like zero help and keeps pushing me towards the other cooler toned beige, the desert beige.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

purchased pre-loved in excellent condition, Prada Duet bag in Alabaster pink. Yes, the original strap that comes with it is extremely long. I'm debating on getting more holes added via local cobbler and possibly creating another leather piece on each end to hold the ends down and prevent the ends of the straps from curling. Any advice?


----------



## sassification

lotusflowerbaum said:


> purchased pre-loved in excellent condition, Prada Duet bag in Alabaster pink. Yes, the original strap that comes with it is extremely long. I'm debating on getting more holes added via local cobbler and possibly creating another leather piece on each end to hold the ends down and prevent the ends of the straps from curling. Any advice?


Whats your height if i may ask? I am also abit tempted by this bag.. but i hear many say the strap's too long..


----------



## sassification

sassification said:


> Hokay, this now should be the safe one! I feel like i am so late to this bandwagon....



I feel like this bag has some magic..the straps are not padded so i worry i will regret using it as my work/laptop bag but it feels even more amazingly comfortable than my previous Tumi backpack. WOW

I just hope it lasts and holds up well over time with such usage...!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I'm 5'3" and on the shortest setting it's right under my hip when I wear it on my shoulder and a little bit above my hip when I wear it crossbody. Hope that helps you in your decision. Overall, this bag is super roomy, lightweight, and a great everyday bag. 



sassification said:


> Whats your height if i may ask? I am also abit tempted by this bag.. but i hear many say the strap's too long..


----------



## Antigone

I'm tempted by the re-nylon medium backpack. This isn't trendy, right? More of a classic?


----------



## sassification

Antigone said:


> I'm tempted by the re-nylon medium backpack. This isn't trendy, right? More of a classic?



Personally, i feel it is a classic.


----------



## sassification

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I'm 5'3" and on the shortest setting it's right under my hip when I wear it on my shoulder and a little bit above my hip when I wear it crossbody. Hope that helps you in your decision. Overall, this bag is super roomy, lightweight, and a great everyday bag.


Thank you, i am 1.64m - will see how i enjoy the re-nylon quality with the backpack first


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Antigone said:


> I'm tempted by the re-nylon medium backpack. This isn't trendy, right? More of a classic?




Classic!


----------



## LizLemon1

Classic and so easy to wear/use!


----------



## DollyGirl

Do anyone know if it is okay to use fabric protector spray on light colour nylon? Thanks!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

DollyGirl said:


> Do anyone know if it is okay to use fabric protector spray on light colour nylon? Thanks!



I'm curious as well, bc I have the alabaster pink Prada duet and it got abit dirty on my vacation. I cleaned it with a warm wash cloth and dish soap and cleaned it fine but would love to prevent that.


----------



## Prada Psycho

DollyGirl said:


> Do anyone know if it is okay to use fabric protector spray on light colour nylon? Thanks!



I wouldn't.  If it gets dirty, a little soap and water will clean it up fine. I'm not even sure sure it would be a good idea to put fabric protector on Prada's nylon bags.   The beauty of these bags is the fact that they will clean up easily.  Some folks here actually toss them in the washing machine or hand wash in the sink.


----------



## dotty8

My nylon Prada at the sea side


----------



## tabbyco

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I'm curious as well, bc I have the alabaster pink Prada duet and it got abit dirty on my vacation. I cleaned it with a warm wash cloth and dish soap and cleaned it fine but would love to prevent that.


There is a you tube video of a woman cleaning her nylon bag with Tuff Stuff, a foaming spray cleaner from Home Depot/Lowes and it cleaned up really well. I was thinking I was going to give it a try on my 2003 pink Prada nylon  shoulder and then realized that I donated it ‍♀️


----------



## ezp

I rediscovered my nylon shoulder bag - it’s perfect for travel and looks pretty good considering it’s age.  Will be using it this summer for short trips.


----------



## dotty8

My Prada nylon cosmetic bags...  One is rather new and the other one is quite old... I haven't been able to clean it despite multiple washes


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> My Prada nylon cosmetic bags...  One is rather new and the other one is quite old... I haven't been able to clean it despite multiple washes
> 
> View attachment 5656208


It's still cute!  In your opinion, has the quality of these nylon pouches changed in any way in recent years?


----------



## dotty8

IntheOcean said:


> It's still cute!  In your opinion, has the quality of these nylon pouches changed in any way in recent years?


Tnx  I haven't noticed any major changes


----------



## IntheOcean

dotty8 said:


> Tnx  I haven't noticed any major changes


That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

Wearing mine today.


----------



## jaehyunwife

i use my travel pouch everyday! all my necessities are in there, i just need to dump the pouch in whatever bag i'm carrying :')


----------



## settismysempai

Minty Tea said:


> I would soak the bag in mild detergent in the sink and uses a toothbrush to scrub any stubborn spots, like lipstick. Let it dry over night or if I'm in a hurry into the dryer on low heat.
> The leather can get a bit harder after being wet but just condition it and it should soften up.


Thank you for the detailed tips!
I just have one question. So basically with this method you don't rinse and dry it right away right? Doesn't it leave any white stains of leftover soap?


----------



## isa75

Old large messenger


----------



## isa75

Old old deep red


----------



## ezp

I am leaving for Europe today and threw in my old/vintage shoulder messenger bag into my carryon luggage.  That bag is boss.  I’ll use it as my everyday bag when we walk around and visit friends.  It holds a lot without looking bulky.


----------



## IntheOcean

isa75 said:


> Old old deep red


Very nice color. Is the front zipper pocket functional?


----------



## isa75

IntheOcean said:


> Très belle couleur. La poche frontale zippée est-elle fonctionnelle ?


Oui ça marche très bien


----------

